
Analysis of a NTSHA FOIA request about the safety of Tesla's autopilot - bjt2n3904
https://hackaday.com/2019/03/04/does-teslas-autosteer-make-cars-less-safe/
======
bjt2n3904
On first glance, really excellent reporting from Elliott here. Links to every
article referenced -- hosted by the sources themselves. Clear writing, easily
accessible by non-technical readers.

------
howard941
Consider replacing NTSHA with NHTSA

